# Correct Strap For Rn Seamaster 300



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I read somewhere that the current version of the G10 strap came about in the 70s. Which begs the question, what type of strap would Royal Navy divers have used for the SM 300 (and Rolex) in the 60s?What colour would it have been?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

good question i hope someone knows...


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw a watch strap on Ebay a little while ago which was advertised as a British military watch strap from the 50s. In was green canvas, not nylon, had a broad arrow printed on the underside and was similar in style to a G10, but I think it was RAF style, i.e. no understrap.

I know also that in the 50s leather straps with covers were used, although I doubdt these would have been used on divers watches.

Anybody know any more?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

marley1966 said:


> I read somewhere that the current version of the G10 strap came about in the 70s. Which begs the question, what type of strap would Royal Navy divers have used for the SM 300 (and Rolex) in the 60s?What colour would it have been?


Ive emailed a friend of mine who is a retired RN diver from the 60s who wore a SM300 amongst others, he should know,  Hes also a member here...


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Perfect! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

marley1966 said:


> Perfect! :lol:


Isnt it though! 

How cool are these forums eh?

A relatively obscure question like that and we have just the specific person to answer it


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm suprised nobody has raised this one before though. People put a G10 on a Seamaster 300 or Mil Sub, and it is probably the wrong strap.


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Please don't let the answer be leather strap with a cover, they look awful!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

marley1966 said:


> Please don't let the answer be leather strap with a cover, they look awful!


along with hush puppies, there strictly for teachers only


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> marley1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't let the answer be leather strap with a cover, they look awful!
> ...


Ooh! ....... :sadwalk:


----------



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

marley1966 said:


> I read somewhere that the current version of the G10 strap came about in the 70s. Which begs the question, what type of strap would Royal Navy divers have used for the SM 300 (and Rolex) in the 60s?What colour would it have been?


Hi, only just caught up with this post after jason gave me a nudge.

I cant remember any other RN divers wearing other than a Grey NATO on their issued watch and usually those with watches they bought themselves had the orignal straps removed in favour of the grey NATO. Overall not very good quality compared to some NATO stlyle ones I've seen for sale now. The NATO I still have from that time is : 28mm / 11 inches long and 20mm / 3/4 inches wide It has stainless silver buckle and loops. They were all 20mm wide and this often resulted in the watch wobbling around on the strap, no one seemed to worry about it. There was a varition to the 11 inch strap and that was a 14 or 15 inch which was usefull to go around compass swim boards. Theres only so much you can say about a NATO .......so thats it ....kind regards


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for your reply! Is it possible to post a photo of the strap?

Does it have an 'under strap' like today's NATOs?

Is it made of nylon or canvas?

Want to make the SM300 as authentic as possible!

Many thanks again

David


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think they may have wobbled due to lack of an 'under strap' as you get on modern G10 straps. Assuming there was no 'understrap' on the old ones...


----------



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

marley1966 said:


> I think they may have wobbled due to lack of an 'under strap' as you get on modern G10 straps. Assuming there was no 'understrap' on the old ones...


Hi, in reply to your question about this NATO strap It is grey tough nylon with an under strap and has 12 holes and to clarify the wobbly bit, some of us had bought our own watches I for example had a Longines Legend which certainly wobbled about a bit I dont know what others had but some were quite big, to be honest watches were very rarely a talking point.


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

Quote:

'watches were very rarely a talking point'

:cry2:

:lol:


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've heard from another source in response to this post that both black and light grey G10 straps were issued to Royal Navy divers at this time. Anybody found anything else out? A picture of an original strap would be good to see if it differs from the modern version at all.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tropic 'rubber'? I know Omega and Rolex sold them with their own buckles fitted...


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

marley1966 said:


> I've heard from another source in response to this post that both black and light grey G10 straps were issued to Royal Navy divers at this time. Anybody found anything else out? A picture of an original strap would be good to see if it differs from the modern version at all.


I found this very interesting from an RN diver link


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

desk diver said:


> marley1966 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard from another source in response to this post that both black and light grey G10 straps were issued to Royal Navy divers at this time. Anybody found anything else out? A picture of an original strap would be good to see if it differs from the modern version at all.
> ...


Wow, great link! It's looking like G10 straps may only have come in grey. Were the G10 NATO straps used during the 60s or were they introduced in the 70s?


----------

